# Tips for a skunk tail.



## Itsuya (Jun 24, 2010)

So I'm looking to see if anyone has any advice/tips/help to give on this..

I got a commission for a fullsuit of a skunk character. The way they want the tail is up like shown here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3703552/ in the side view.

Only.. I have no idea on how to make a tail to stick up like that.. Maybe a lot of foam work? But the tail would weigh a ton.. Help anyone? ;w;


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 24, 2010)

I tried to make my friend a Pikachu tail for a local anime con, and I had the same problem. We solved it by pinning the top of the tail to the back of her dress. For something as big and heavy as a skunk tail, I would suggest sewing it onto the suit. Do you see where the black part of the tail goes behind the character's arm on the reference sheet? Stitching it to the bodysuit there might help it stay up.


----------



## Itsuya (Jun 25, 2010)

I actually did think about doing that. That will probably be the best option to sew it in. Thank you so much for the input!  Hopefully it'll work!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 25, 2010)

How about you know, making me a sammich.


----------



## Itsuya (Jun 25, 2010)

HOW ABOUT YOU STFU TODD AND MAKE ME A GAWDDAMN SAMMICH >:C


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 25, 2010)

I want a tail, or two, or maybe a bunch for no particular reason.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 25, 2010)

I know! Fill it with helium balloons!

PROBLEM. SOLVED.


----------



## Itsuya (Jun 26, 2010)

THAT IS AN AMAZING IDEA JESIE

.....until the balloons deflate...


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 26, 2010)

there's a bendable aluminium rod you can get from some places (spotlight sometimes has it), it's good for that kind of stuff and you can wind multiple pieces together to make it stronger but if you bend it repeatedly in once place to many times it snaps quite easily, I've used it to make a snake pose-able.


----------

